# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά >  Laptop Acer motherboard

## aristos87

Υπαρχει καποιος που μπορώ να το δώσω την μητρική ενως laptop acer που εχω να την δει μήπως και φτιάχνετε?
Οποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας μου πεί σε πμ η εδώ.... Ευχαριστω

----------


## GEWKWN

δηλαδη τι κανει η μητρικη;
σου το λεω αυτο γιατι κατα λαθος
σε ενα φιλο φιαξαμε μια κανονικη
μητρικη με τοντροπο που θα περιγραψω
παρακατω:
στην  μητρικη αυτη δεν λειτουργουσαν
τα εξις:  mouse, Keyboard, usb ports
απο σπασιμο ενος usb port. Αυτο που πιστευαμε
ηταν οτι θα αναγκαζομασταν να αλαξουμε την 
μητρικη διοτι για να επισκευαστει δεν  υπαρχει
καποιος να το αναλαβει.
τεσπα με τα πολλα βρηκαμε οτι ταν βραχυκυκλωμενο
ενα pin στην usb και αφαιρεσαμε ολη την usb
η μητρικη ως δια μαγειας δουλεψε
και απλα καναμε disable  απο το bios την usb της
μητρικης  και βαλαμε μια εxtra καρτα usb.
δηλαδη σου γραφω οτι αν εχεις καποιο τετοιο
προβλημα δες αν βραχυκυκλωνει κατι στην μητρικη
σου καρτα και το αντοιστιχο chip βγαινει εκτος
λειτουργειας.
απο info που βρηκα μετα στο δικτιο τα chip  κανουν
ενα αυτοελεγχο στην εκινιση τους και αν βρουν κατι λαθος
βγαινουν εκτος.
Αν δεν δεις κατι βραχυκλωμενο κανε disable ενα προς ενα τα 
συστατικα του bios της μητρικης για να δεις που εχεις προβλημα
 αν δεν βρεις κατι .
Δυστηχωσ θες καινουρια μητρικη καρτα διοτι κανενας δεν κανει 
(απ' οσο ξερω ) επισκευη στην ελλαδα.
Φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## aristos87

Η μητρική ειναι τελειως off! Πατας το Power και δεν ανάβει τπτ... 

Δοκιμασα επεξεργαστή,ραμ,δισκο και οτι αλλο ηταν αφαιρούμενο στο δικό μου λαπτοπ και παιζανε μια χαρα. Αφου ξήλωσα τελείως το λαπτοπ εδωσα και ρευμα μονο στην μητρική απο τον φορτιστή και τπτ. Επισης δοκίμασα και με την μπαταρία και πάλι μια απο τα ιδια.

----------


## GEWKWN

φιλε μου δυστηχωσ δεν ξερω κατι αλλο
για να σε βοηθησω.

----------


## gsmaster

Για δες μήπως έχει πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία της κάπου. Αν δεν τραβάει καθόλου ρεύμα, δες μην έχει καμια ασφάλεια και είναι καμμένη. Μπορέι να είναι σε στύλ ασφαλειοαντίστασης και να είναι δύσκολη να την εντοπίσεις.

----------


## aristos87

> Για δες μήπως έχει πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία της κάπου. Αν δεν τραβάει καθόλου ρεύμα, δες μην έχει καμια ασφάλεια και είναι καμμένη. Μπορέι να είναι σε στύλ ασφαλειοαντίστασης και να είναι δύσκολη να την εντοπίσεις.



Μπορείς να δώσεις λίγο παραπάνω πληροφορίες πως θα την εντοπίσω και πως ειναι σχηματικά? Αν ειναι μετράω με πολύμετρο και αν ειναι κατι τετοιο δοκιμάζω να την αλλάξω.

----------


## chip

Επίσης έλεγξε για σπασμένο connector τροφοδοσίας (συμβαίνει). Μέτρα την τροφοδοσία, αν μπορείς, με το πολύμετρο πάνω στις γραμμές του τυπωμένου αμέσως μετά τον connector τροφοδοσίας. Έλεγξε και τον διακόπτη On off. και αν είναι μέρος του πληκτρολογίου την καλοδιοταινία.
Επίσης, η μπαταρία ήταν εντάξυ λίγο καιρο πριν σταματήσει να εργάζεται το μηχάνημα? Η είχε πρόβλημα φόρτησης? Η μήπως το αφησες για μήνες ξεχασμένο?
Κάποια φορητά θέλουν μπαταρία για να εκοινήσουν. Και ταυτόχρονα η μπαταρία δεν φορτίζει αν αδειάσει εντελώς (δεν την αναγνορίζει το κύκλωμα φόρτισης).  Η λύση είναι η αποσυναρμολόγηση της μπαταρίας, αφαίρεση την στοιχείων τής, μερική φόρτιση αυτών με εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό και στη συνέχεια ξανασυναρμολόγηση και κανονική φόρτιση με το φορητό.

----------


## aristos87

> Επίσης έλεγξε για σπασμένο connector τροφοδοσίας (συμβαίνει).


Το ειδα και ειναι οκ...




> Μέτρα την τροφοδοσία, αν μπορείς, με το πολύμετρο πάνω στις γραμμές του τυπωμένου αμέσως μετά τον connector τροφοδοσίας.


Παιρνει ρευμα δεν ειναι εκει  :frown: 




> Έλεγξε και τον διακόπτη On off. και αν είναι μέρος του πληκτρολογίου την καλοδιοταινία.


Δεν ειναι μερος του πληκτρολογίου ειναι μια μικρη πλακετούλα με 4 διακόπτες απο αυτούς ο 1 ειναι το ον οφ και παιζει μια χαρα...




> Επίσης, η μπαταρία ήταν εντάξυ λίγο καιρο πριν σταματήσει να εργάζεται το μηχάνημα? Η είχε πρόβλημα φόρτησης? Η μήπως το αφησες για μήνες ξεχασμένο?


Βα ο ιδικοτήτης (φίλος μου) μου ειπε οτι δεν ειχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την φόρτιση




> Κάποια φορητά θέλουν μπαταρία για να εκοινήσουν.


Εβαλα και απο το δικο μου λαπτοπ που ήταν σίγουρα γεματη (και τα 2 λαπτοπ acer) 





> Και ταυτόχρονα η μπαταρία δεν φορτίζει αν αδειάσει εντελώς (δεν την αναγνορίζει το κύκλωμα φόρτισης).  
> Η λύση είναι η αποσυναρμολόγηση της μπαταρίας, αφαίρεση την στοιχείων τής, μερική φόρτιση αυτών με εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό και στη συνέχεια ξανασυναρμολόγηση και κανονική φόρτιση με το φορητό.


Αφου δοκίμασα και με την δική μου και δεν εγινε τπτ... Και στο κατω κατω ουτε που φορτίζει την μπαταρια οταν το εχω στον φορτιστή. Ειναι τελειως νεκρο... Δλδ  ειτε βαζω ρευμα ειτε οχι μια απο τα ιδια ειναι... 


Βρήκα ενα παιδί παντως και θα το κοιτάξουμε μιας και αυτος εχει πολυ περισσότερη πείρα στα ηλεκτρονικα και στις πλακέτες απ'οτι εγω και αν βγαλει καποια ακρη θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## Tintin

aristo87 είναι λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει η μητρική σου  :Shocked:   επειδή έπαθα και εγω το ίδιο πριν από λίγο καιρό  :frown:  , κλύτερα να το πας στην αντιπροσωπία... αν εισαι μέσα στην εγγύηση δεν θα πληρώσεις τίποτα αλλιώς κοντά στα 300 με 500 ευρώ μην σε απογοητεύω όμως.....

----------


## aristos87

720 θελουνε και ειναι εκτώς εγγυησης

----------


## georgees

αν θελεις σου λεω εγω τι θα κανεις για να γινει η μητρικησου.

----------


## georgees

αν θελεις σου λεω εγω τι θα κανεις για να γινει η μητρικησου.[/quοχι βρε παιδια.τι 720
μαλλον ξερω τι φταιει.

----------


## Nemmesis

> αν θελεις σου λεω εγω τι θα κανεις για να γινει η μητρικησου.[/quοχι βρε παιδια.τι 720
> μαλλον ξερω τι φταιει.


ε αντε πες μας  :Confused1:

----------


## KOKAR

> αν θελεις σου λεω εγω τι θα κανεις για να γινει η μητρικησου.[/quοχι βρε παιδια.τι 720
> μαλλον ξερω τι φταιει.


υπάρχει άραγε περίπτωση να μην θέλει να του πεις ????  :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Επίσης τσέκαρε για καψαλισμένα εξαρτήματα και τις ασφάλειες που έχει πάνω στο pcb. Συνήθως είναι smd και πολυ πιθανόν να βρίσκονται κοντά σε τροφοφοτικά που υπάρχουν πάνω στη μητρική, θα τα αναγνωρίσεις απο τα πηνεία και τα τρανζίστορ που υπάρχουν εκεί. Μου έχει τύχει μια φορά και το πρόβλημα βρισκόταν σε μια δυο τέτοιες ασφάλειες. Γύρω στισ 4-5 ασφάλειες πρέπει να υπάρχουν πάνω στη μητρική.

----------


## georgees

η ταπεινημου γνωμη ετσι.

ναμαι λοιπον.
αλλαξε ολλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες .!!!
εχω φτιαξει 40-50 μητρικες ετσι.απο τις 50 που επιασα στο χερι οι 7 δεν εγιναν.
που βρηκα τοσες??απλα ενας φιλοσμου δουλευει στο εργαστηριο επισκευης της δευτεροβαθμιας για νομο αχ....ς και μου τις εφερνε 5 -5.
εαν η μηρικησου ειναι ομως με smd πυκνωτες δεν ξερω.εγω επισκευασα  μητρικες με κανονικους πυκνωτες.

οι πυκνωτες πρεπει να ειναι παραπανω σε ταση και βαθμους θερμοκρασιας.βαλε 105 κελσιου.

αυτα τα λιγα .ελπιζω να σε καλυψα.

----------


## leosedf

Λίγο δύσκολο να συμβεί αυτό σε φορητό υπολογιστή.
Ενα γιατί τα smd εξαρτήματα είναι καλύτερης ποιότητας, το άλλο γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα χώρου ωστε να βάλεις μεγαλύτερα. Επίσης για να βγάλεις τόσα εξαρτήματα επιφανειακής στήριξης χρειάζεσαι και εργαλεία. Με μία δυο αντιστάσεις τη βγάζεις με το κολλητήρι αλλα μετα ζόρικα..

Αυτά τα acer τελικά ψοφάνε σα μύγες.

----------


## KOKAR

τις μύγες εγώ τις θεωρώ πιο ανθεκτικές !!!

----------


## leosedf

Δεν ξέρω... Εχω δεί πολλά της ίδιας μάρκας να ψοφάνε.
Τίποτα βέβαια δε συγκρίνεται με πιό γνωστή μάρκα όπως lenovo (IBM), HP, Toshiba κλπ

----------


## babisko

> Δεν ξέρω... Εχω δεί πολλά της ίδιας μάρκας να ψοφάνε.
> Τίποτα βέβαια δε συγκρίνεται με πιό γνωστή μάρκα όπως lenovo (IBM), HP, Toshiba κλπ


Dell  :Wink:

----------


## briko

οπως λεει και ο μπαμπης η καλυτεροι ειναι της dell εαν παθει οτιδυποτε ερχονται στο *σπιτι σου* και σου κανουν επισκευη* μεσα σε 2 - 3 ημερες*

----------


## georgees

α δεν καταλαβα βρε παιδια.εγω δεν μιλουσα για φορητους.!!

μονο για κανονικες μοναδες .

----------

